# Attempt at fashiony look



## Paparoksguitar (May 16, 2010)

had a photosshoot with my friend. She wants to get into fashion. My boss was cool enough to let me borrow her studio for the shoot. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## 7/24 (May 16, 2010)

#4 my favorite. A tighter crop might be interesting as well. The color of the model's shirt seems to vary within the series.


----------



## Timothy (May 17, 2010)

i think that's beacuse there are 3 different tops there

in the first the colour towards the bottom of the image seems off, as does the facial expression.

the 2nd is quite  nice, though it looks like it could have been lightened on the right side of the photo, maybe a reflector, or fill flash.

to me the 3rd seems a little dark towards the bottom , and the shadow on the garment looks a bit hard, for a fashiony kind of shoot, reflector again?

i really liek the 4th one, nice expression nice tioght shot, if you wanted to nit pick i'd say the area above her left eye could do with a little lightening. other than that all good, 
well done


----------



## Sbuxo (May 17, 2010)

Actually, there are only 2 (tops)

#1: there's a blue cast on the photo, and the model's expression doesn't seem confident for a "fashion-esque" shoot.  The cyan is killing my eyes.  White balance...P.S.: I don't think the makeup is helping.

#2: Soft image, no detail in the shirt.  This is an attempt at fashion, fashion is about the clothes. The model is just the mannequin (mainly!).  We need to see what clothes look like, I can see towards the bottom of the shirt there is a lace pattern, but it's blown from the chest to the waist. I like the shadows on her arms showing their toned shape but the lighting doesn't work for the photo, dodge the right of the photo.

#3: I like this one, it's the most natural of the set but the lighting on the wall bothers me again. I like that you caught light in her eyes, something that was lacking in #2.


----------



## JackRabbit (May 17, 2010)

Hahaha how is it that your thread gets 3 replies in 10 minutes but mine sit there for 24hrs+ untouched haha.

1.) Comp is weird, post process is only ok. Were you intentionally trying for the bluish hue to the backdrop? 
Pose, ehh. Face, alright. Crop, no bien. 

2.) My biggest problem with this is the hair. Also, I know it is kind of popular in fashion stuff right now but I personally don't like the low contrast look

3.) Get that background wrinkle free! And make it white! The pose is nice and so is the model's face, outfit and hair, the backdrop is the only thing that ails this photo.

4.) All I see is armpit stubble :/ Which is not exactly a desirable trait, especially in a woman. Avoid these types of poses as often as possible


----------



## Steve Reddin (May 17, 2010)

Hi, 

Image 1: a nice, classic fashion pose. It's a little cool, there are distinct blue shades in the skin tone. The left foot turned away from the camera looks awkward and uncomfortable, a slightly less turned foot may have been more appropriate. I'd not have cut the model either, I'd prefer to see her entirely within the frame. 

Image 2: I like this, but I'd position the model a little more to our left so she is facing into the frame rather than out of it. There are some shadows on her face that I'm not sure add to the image, particularly within the eye sockets.

Image 3: The position of the camera is too high, for full body poses such as this the camera should be placed at the waist level of the subject. Rules are never hard and fast, but in this case the model has been given a strange foreshortening affect in her legs.

Image 4: As said, stubble. Additionally there are some shadows under the nose and on our right of her neck that are not flattering. To be honest it looks like it has been PS'd but I'm not sure that is the case.

Steve


----------



## Sebastian Riel Ph. (May 17, 2010)

After reading the other replies  I'm confused why they don't bother giving you solid advice..

   To make it short and sweet:
  #1 the pose is awkward and she's too serious no flare in her eyes
  #2 The pose is good, but your pp skills are not good, it looks like you gave up on her left cheek(face).
  #3 Once again the pose is awkward her tiny legs and feet don't look proportiante with the top of her body, it may make a good head shot..
  #4 Pose is better but again it looks like you gave up on pp. Left of her lips there's a definite mark (get rid of it) also there's a color shift on the left of her neck.


----------



## Sbuxo (May 17, 2010)

Sebastian Riel Ph. said:


> After reading the other replies  I'm confused why they don't bother giving you *solid *advice..
> 
> To make it short and sweet:
> #1 the pose is awkward and she's too serious no flare in her eyes
> ...


:lmao: oh I'm sorry! Yes, your advice is the best.
Yes, _sooo _solid of you. All you talk about is posing.
All the advice that has been given so far has been good.
P.S. it's spelled proportionate:thumbup:


----------



## Timothy (May 18, 2010)

Sbuxo said:


> Sebastian Riel Ph. said:
> 
> 
> > After reading the other replies I'm confused why they don't bother giving you *solid *advice..
> ...


 
lol i agree, especially love the "solid"advice for #2 "your pp skills are not good"  well that doesn't help at all.

anywho, if you can practise more that would be your best way of improving, and just see what works and what doesn't and then next time focus more on what did work, or on correcting those that didn't


----------



## Paparoksguitar (May 18, 2010)

thanks for the critiques guys. 
I never realized how sloppy the edit on the fourth one was till now.. I'm pretty embarrased actually.

On the first picture, the blue cast was on purpose. I wanted it to be fashiony..But i didn't really have access to fashiony clothes so i figured an awkward stance and some weird coloring would do.. after that i decided just to try and have a nice photoshoot for the model, since she has an interview with an agency coming up.

I agree with you all though, i need practice! i never realized how little i knew about posing until that shoot. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Sbuxo (May 18, 2010)

Look at magazines for knowledge on which poses work when


----------

